# Stick Material Question



## ex_isp (Oct 30, 2016)

This is... basically from my thread on the power hammer but I wanted to copy it here in the welding section hoping to catch someones eye.

Welding question...
Frame for power hammer is primarily 4" X 8" X 3/8" wall. My mig is on the light side for welding this kind of steel so I'm going to borrow a Lincoln buzz box from a neighbor. *60 series rod or 70 series rod? *Should I be going for shear tensile strength or slightly more ductility here? My thought is 70 series will be slightly more prone to cracking due to the impact related nature of this machine and so 60 series might be advised.

Pro welders, am I right about the better ductility of the 60 series or is brute strength better in this application?

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## DAT510 (Oct 30, 2016)

By no means am I an expert welder.  But for some reason when I read your question, 7018 popped into my head, regarding ductility, maybe it was my welding instructor from years ago.  Anyways it prompted me to do some research and below is clip of what I found on the "The Fabricator"

*7018 Electrodes*
The 7018 is the backbone of structural welding. This rod runs completely different from the 6010 and 6011 rods—it is much smoother and easier. More of a "drag" rod, the 7018 is also referred to as a low-hydrogen, or "low-high," rod in the field. The flux contains almost no hydrogen, and the rod produces smooth, strong welds that are very ductile.

For this reason, these rods are used extensively in structural welding. I've used them on shopping centers, factories, powerhouses, nuclear weapons assembly plants, high-rise office towers, dams, and bridges. I've also used them on about a billion "neighbor-friend" projects.

The key word for the 7018 is versatility.

A 7018 rod literally should be dragged across the metal when welding. Along with dragging, a welder can weave it back and forth or oscillate it to feather it in on both sides. In vertical welding, some welders will count repetitions on each side of the weld pool, but this is a really bad habit to get into. As my old instructor used to scream into my ear, "Relax your hand and watch the puddle!" As long as you watch the puddle and relax your hand, you should be able to see and feel it tie into the steel. Counting doesn't guarantee a good tie-in; seeing and feeling do.

Shops, field welders, and home hobbyists often do not store 7018 rods properly. Being a low-hydrogen rod, 7018 requires an environment in which no moisture is allowed to get into the flux.

I'd too will be interested in what the "pros" say.

Chris


----------



## ex_isp (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for this Chris!  Good name... mine too 
I've run both 7018 and 6011 with excellent results and like them both.  It appears that the 70 series steel is more ductile than I thought!  I have both, but I'll go with the 7018 now.

Thanks!


----------



## dlane (Oct 30, 2016)

6011 & 7018 top


----------



## ex_isp (Oct 31, 2016)

dlane, are you saying 6011 root passes and 7018 cap?


----------



## dlane (Nov 1, 2016)

Works for me and several pipe welders I know.


----------



## ericc (Nov 1, 2016)

The general "go-to" rod for blacksmithing operations is 7018.  I think that all beginning blacksmiths go through this easy exercise.  Butt weld two pieces of 1/4" x 1" or so flat bar to each other with a partial weld (like 1/2" or so).  Then break the weld with a hammer and vise.  Do one weld with 6011 and the other with 7018.  After that, make your decision based on the better survival of the 7018 weld.


----------



## ex_isp (Nov 1, 2016)

dlane said:


> Works for me and several pipe welders I know.



Had a long talk with my nephew last night (he was a welder for the Navy SeaBees) and that's what he recommended.  
He said "6011 root for penetration followed by a couple passes with 7018".

That's now the plan, and thanks to all for the input and comments!  :thumbsup:


----------



## benmychree (Nov 9, 2016)

DAT510 said:


> By no means am I an expert welder.  But for some reason when I read your question, 7018 popped into my head, regarding ductility, maybe it was my welding instructor from years ago.  Anyways it prompted me to do some research and below is clip of what I found on the "The Fabricator"
> 
> *7018 Electrodes*
> The 7018 is the backbone of structural welding. This rod runs completely different from the 6010 and 6011 rods—it is much smoother and easier. More of a "drag" rod, the 7018 is also referred to as a low-hydrogen, or "low-high," rod in the field. The flux contains almost no hydrogen, and the rod produces smooth, strong welds that are very ductile.
> ...


7018 is a D.C. rod and will not work with an ordinary buzz box.


----------



## ex_isp (Nov 10, 2016)

benmychree said:


> 7018 is a D.C. rod and will not work with an ordinary buzz box.



7018 runs fine on AC   Here's two different Lincoln rods that Lincoln themselves recommend for DC+ or AC.
Good old Jetweld  http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-u...ySteels-Jetweld-JetweldLH-70(LincolnElectric)
And "Millenium" that is not as sensitive to moisture.  http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-u...Millennium-MillenniumArc7018(LincolnElectric)
http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-u...Millennium-MillenniumArc7018(LincolnElectric)
They make a dozen different 7018 rods but these are two I've used with excellent AC results


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 21, 2016)

Lincoln LH 73 is an AC/DC 7018


----------



## Ironken (Nov 23, 2016)

benmychree said:


> 7018 is a D.C. rod and will not work with an ordinary buzz box.



Many manufacturers make a 7018AC electrode and some may be ran AC/DC. Many electrodes can be ran AC. That being said, I personally do not like running any stick electrode on AC. There are only two reasons that I can see running stick electrodes on AC. 1) all you have is an AC machine 2) you are experiencing arc blow on DC that you can't mitigate.....then AC may be a good choice.


----------



## ex_isp (Nov 23, 2016)

Would be nice to have a DC machine but...


----------



## Ironken (Nov 23, 2016)

ex_isp said:


> Would be nice to have a DC machine but...



I totally get that. I was just stating my preference.....your milage may vary. All taxes and title fees are not included.


----------



## ex_isp (Nov 25, 2016)

But I want all my title fees!  (stomps foot)   LOL  I think we all would prefer to have DC capability, but...


----------

